# Survey Request



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The site received this email today...



> Hello, we are a team of high school seniors trying to solve a problem for Engineering Design and Development class concerning lawn mower fuel efficiency for a school project. This survey should take 3-5 minutes to complete. We would like to post our survey on your fourm to get responses to help us out. We thank you for your participation and helpful answers.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeRnEejcLfhT0fILqUnmjbyWMWrpU_r8hNqe-WRBSmE3Rs05Q/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Done! Good luck with your project!!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just took the survey!!! It's not really geared toward us with Greens Mowers!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, my comment to them was my type of mower


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It seems like I've done this before...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> It seems like I've done this before...


Yeah, something similar to this was posted on ATY awhile back.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just took the survey!!! It's not really geared toward us with Greens Mowers!


Yeah, how many mows can you get before you need to fill the tank. " I top it off after every mow because the manual says to" wasn't an answer. Judging by how much is gone I bet I could get 3-4 mows in on a tank though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Just took the survey!!! It's not really geared toward us with Greens Mowers!
> ...


Yeah, I usually can get 3-4 mows out of a tank. I only top mine off when it needs it.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Why are gender and age required for a lawn mower fuel efficiency project?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Because clearly men use less fuel when they mow than women do. :roll:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Say, I seem to remember my manual saying not to fill tank to top. Maybe 3/4 full. Thoughts?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> Say, I seem to remember my manual saying not to fill tank to top. Maybe 3/4 full. Thoughts?


You read the manual?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Those of us that use commercial walk behinds and mow more often than weekly are also excluded. Though "biweekly" could go either way, I guess.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> You read the manual?


Hah!  Silly me... Classic!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Those of us that use commercial walk behinds and mow more often than weekly are also excluded. Though "biweekly" could go either way, I guess.


Way to go "politically correct!"


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us that use commercial walk behinds and mow more often than weekly are also excluded. Though "biweekly" could go either way, I guess.
> ...


At the time, no pun was intended, but I'm just gonna roll with it. I hardly ever make unintentional funnies!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Apologies... the headlines on the news these days are scandalous.


----------

